# Can you fill gaslo cylinders at a garage?



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi perhaps a silly question,we are considering refillable cylinders, but I have been told that you cannot refill gas cylinders at a garage???????? why? if not where do you refill them? AS I UNDERSTAND THATS EXACTLY WHERE YOU ARE SUPOSED TO FILL THEM
terry


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Have a side filler fitted to the gas door panel. Nobody will know the difference as they don't see the cylinders!

Guy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*



legend654 said:


> Have a side filler fitted to the gas door panel. Nobody will know the difference as they don't see the cylinders!
> 
> Guy


Agreed.

I think the problem arises - if it does at all - as a result of VAT rates on fuel or something silly. I was once refused service in Italy but went elsewhere.

Russell


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have had no problems filling refillable gas bottles in France Belgium and Luxembourg, I fill at our local Shell garage if I need any at home. The problem is that at one time the Caravan Club said it was illegal and when I tried to fill at a Calor depot nearby I was told that it was illegal. A load of Tosh.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We have just spent 4 weeks in France and had no trouble with refilling Gaslow. We haven't had a problem in UK so far, BP and Total seem to be the ones most likely to supply LPG. We understand that Spain can be a problem.

Alec and Gina


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Problems have arisen with people refilling non refillable bottles at garages. Its possiblt to buy off ebay an adaptor o fit the outlet of a standard calor bottle and refill it. I hope hes never parked next to me...

The problem arises when the bottle is overfilled. They should be filled no more than 80% so that an air space exists above the liguid LPG.

Most well known refillable bottles have an 80%shut off built inside so his is automatic and the bottle cant be filled any futher. 

I have the euragas system and there is a big notice stuck on the side saying automatic 80% shut off valve incorporated(or somthing like that) just in case anyone queries it. 

As previous posts have said have the outside fill point fitted and you should be ok as its only when the garages see gas ocker doors open and nozzles going inside they get panicky. - for their sagfety not ours.
The outside fill point on my system was £30 extra and its very neat and small. If i change vans i can cover this with a reflector or similar


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi any ideawhere i can buy over fill gadget?
terry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi any ideawhere i can buy over fill gadget?
> terry


The overfill gadget is not an add on but biult inside the bottle. The gaslow refillable bottles will alredy have it fitted. The problems ariseb when you try to convince the garage that its a bona fide refillable one. The smaller out of the way ones are nervous and think people have coged a system up to refill a normal bottle.

If i were you maddy i would have an outside filling kit installed or you can buy the bits and do it yourself but bear in mind the safety implications if your not qualified.

Phill

pm me if you need photos of my system


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I had gaslow fitted to my van with the fill adapter on the gas locker door. Never had a problem getting them filled. At Calor gas don't open the door so they cant see the bottles and they will let you fill them as they think you have a tank fitted. We travelled all over Europe over wintering in Spain and had no problems in any of the countries, just make sure you have the adapters for the various countries. There used to be a problem in getting gas in Spain but not any more, The only problem is they are few and far apart.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
Like flyboy I have gaslow with the filler inside the gas locker. I have filled up in the UK and in France at garages without a problem. I have filled up at a Flogas depot where they do it for you. At the depot they looked at the bottles and said 'thats a neat setup'. Refillable bottles are well worth changing to, just be careful which you choose. Make sure it only has 80% fill with automatic cut off. By the way watch out the first time you fill them when you release the gun you get a gush of gas which comes as a bit of a shock the first time it happens. Hope this helps


----------

